# Whats this all about?



## johnny70 (24 Aug 2010)

http://www.j-tsaquaticplantfood.co.uk/

Anyone know what's going on here? Looks new today, came up in a regular search, odd there is no contact details


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Aug 2010)

It looks a lot like the latest over complicated, over priced method for fertilising our tanks. I`ll stick with my dry powders.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2010)

It's not yours is it?   just considering it an extremely fast entry into a search engine seeing as it was written today 

No time to index etc so it would be on page 999,999 today if it showed up at all!!!

AC


----------



## squiggley (24 Aug 2010)

Whois says

Domain name:
        j-tsaquaticplantfood.co.uk

    Registrant:
        Tony Newsom-Virr

    Registrant type:
        UK Individual

aka Frosties @ www.plantedtanks.co.uk


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2010)

And the special offers on that site are:

TFF Fertiliser mix
TFF Fertiliser mix 500
TFF Fertiliser mix 1000
TFF Fertiliser mix 2000

which are: the ferts made and sold by the 'homepage' in jonnys profile and also is remarkably similar to another fish forum we all know   abbreviated to erm....TFF

Are TFF on special offer because the 'brand name' has changed to JT?

AC


----------



## Frosties (24 Aug 2010)

No John has nothing to do with J&T's. Not unless John is really Joanne - my wife!

Yes it is a supply for salts, and yes my site sells johns tff ferts. 

Not in breach of any t&c's again am I?


----------



## Frosties (24 Aug 2010)

Sorry forgot to say that the j&t's brand will not be replacing the tff product as it is just a competitor product to johns.


----------



## johnny70 (24 Aug 2010)

Nothing to do with me, as Tony says, if I had known it was his I wouldn't have posted here.

Cynical lot here


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2010)

> came up in a regular search



On the day the site (and images) were created.  Thats not cynical of us.

No site will come up on a regular search on the day it is listed.  No time for the search engines to index.  And what were you searching for to see it come in the first 10000 pages?

JT+aquatic+plant+food?

Its not us being cynical!!!  Rather us not being fools

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Aug 2010)

Deja-vu!


----------



## johnny70 (25 Aug 2010)

.


----------

